# Giac or Uni chip?



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

. for 2.5 rabbit


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Giac or Uni chip? (PerkeyTurkey)*

GIAC FTW!


----------



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

hmm everyone says giac for the 2.5 ys that?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Giac or Uni chip? (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_GIAC FTW!


----------



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

giac it is then!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (PerkeyTurkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerkeyTurkey* »_giac it is then!

Come see us @ H2O international next weekend for all of our GIAC related show specials!!! 






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

i am and i plan on picking one up at H20 so i have to have some type of decision! cant wait this is gonna be my 1st h20


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i love my uni


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

wat were ure gains on the 08 im thinkin of getting tuned


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bunnyhopin)*

uni is garbage for 2.5L
I had it for 6 months http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Got giac last weekend...wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## []V[]addog (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Thefastlane425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thefastlane425* »_uni is garbage for 2.5L
I had it for 6 months http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Got giac last weekend...wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









this on the 08?


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Thefastlane425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thefastlane425* »_uni is garbage for 2.5L
I had it for 6 months http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Got giac last weekend...wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









you cant just say that ..... what was the pros and cons. plz


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (easy cheese)*

Ok....Pros vs Cons 
My whip: 2006 mkv Jetta 2.5
Mods: 
Bilstein strut/shocks w/neuspeed race springs
Neuspeed PFLO intake, magnaflow cat-back, currently GIAC software. 
Unitronic Pros:
- Costs $50 less
Unitronic Cons:
- crashed my ecu 2wice during install
- rev hang still there
- no performance increase whatsoever
- customer service at unitronic is an *******. 
- Had software for 4 months... Never noticed any difference.
- no switch modes 
Giac pros:
- rev hang wayyy decreased
- low end power improved
- 2200-5500rpm... Wow, pulls like an animal 
- highway driving.... Im speechless with the power difference. 
- throttle very responsive.. throughout powerband. Every gear from 2-5 feels strong.
- many modes to choose from.. Race/stock/valet/kill, ect.
Giac cons 
- more expensive


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Thefastlane425)*

hey you have a 5 speed or an auto
how much is the Giac chip... i dont wanna turn it off and on i just wanna flash it and leave it and i want 93oct chip


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_hey you have a 5 speed or an auto
how much is the Giac chip... i dont wanna turn it off and on i just wanna flash it and leave it and i want 93oct chip

Goto GIACusa.com and find the closest dealer to you. I know the closest near me, AWE-Tuning in Willow Grove, PA charges $395 for the program(93) plus whatever for installation.
I got mine done at H2Oi for $270 (Show special) installed for free from Induktion Motorsports.


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DUSlider)*

I have a 5 speed.

I don't see a point in modding your car with an automatic.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

i was debating on the same topic but since the fast lane425 has the same car as me im gunna go with the giac

did you go to tyrosport


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Thefastlane425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thefastlane425* »_I don't see a point in modding your car with an automatic.

Software upgrade on the 2.5 automatics still makes a huge difference. My GF has a '07 Auto and was one of (if not the first) to have the GIAC software, and the gains are super impressive, she wouldn't go back to stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Thefastlane425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thefastlane425* »_I have a 5 speed.

I don't see a point in modding your car with an automatic.

naw bro i got a 5 speed too but dont dog auto look at the mkv gti the auto is fast then the 6 speed


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

thats also a whole different transmission


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (illblood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illblood* »_thats also a whole different transmission 


Exactly, and its a turbo. 
Yes, I only go to Tyrol Sport. I only trust them.. Mike that is. 
This is my baby...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~








.








.











_Modified by Thefastlane425 at 5:30 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Thefastlane425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thefastlane425* »_I have a 5 speed.

I don't see a point in modding your car with an automatic.

Well, I easily noticed better throttle response and GIAC also cuts the fuel right away, so more is saved when just cruising with your foot off the pedal. I noticed more power in the lower rpm's as well. Also, there are more gains with it with an intake installed vs. an intake by itself, and reduces the chances of a CEL.
The verdict is still out on whether gas mileage is improved if you stay off the happy pedal. I got 32mpg on my trip back home from H2Oi and I averaged 70mph on the way back... but, I also had my 5k service before hand so that may have helped too...
We'll see.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Thefastlane425)*

but i wonder if the 06 to 08 have any thing to do with it.... i got some info on the 08 with Unitronic....


_Quote, originally posted by *Thefastlane425* »_Ok....Pros vs Cons 
My whip: 2006 mkv Jetta 2.5
Mods: 
Bilstein strut/shocks w/neuspeed race springs
Neuspeed PFLO intake, magnaflow cat-back, currently GIAC software. 
Unitronic Pros:
- Costs $50 less
Unitronic Cons:
- crashed my ecu 2wice during install
- rev hang still there
- no performance increase whatsoever
- customer service at unitronic is an *******. 
- Had software for 4 months... Never noticed any difference.
- no switch modes 
Giac pros:
- rev hang wayyy decreased
- low end power improved
- 2200-5500rpm... Wow, pulls like an animal 
- highway driving.... Im speechless with the power difference. 
- throttle very responsive.. throughout powerband. Every gear from 2-5 feels strong.
- many modes to choose from.. Race/stock/valet/kill, ect.
Giac cons 
- more expensive


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (easy cheese)*

yup


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_but i wonder if the 06 to 08 have any thing to do with it.... i got some info on the 08 with Unitronic....



i dont know what that dudes talkin about seems like a bad deal. i got my 08 rabbit 5spd uni at H2Oi and i noticed a huge diff in throttle response and in pull. i can say though hes right on the rev hang it is still there but not as bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1badhare)*

i think thats its unfair that the cost of chipping an 08 and 07 are the same ware the 07's gains are so much more


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bunnyhopin)*

i only have one complaint about my GIAC file
you have to run a cat with there software


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_i only have one complaint about my GIAC file
you have to run a cat with there software

you don't *have* to... But GIAC leaves all of the emissions control devices active with their software


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

but i dont want to be ridding around with a CEL staring at me


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Erik04gti)*

you don't have to have a cat. I have plenty of friends with giac, no cat, no cel.


----------



## canadiancop (Oct 6, 2008)

here it is....a noob question.... *sigh*
What is 'CAT' and 'CEL'....
I'm reading this thread and want to go for the chip...but don't want to get into a big ordeal and more pieces required.
And is anyone aware if warranty is voided upon using this mod??


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

cat=catalytic converter
cel=check engine light
here in the states it does void if they figure out it caused a problem with the car


----------

